# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  The Ultimate Warrior

## AustrianOAK14

this guy was a WWF wrestler he was 6'2 275 this guys arms were big does anybody know what he took??? JUST curious

----------


## General Patton

HE TOOK CREATINE!!!  :LOL:   :LOL:   :Dancing Banana:   :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Tankass

Maybe it's just me but I was under the impression that they went through a few of him. I remember reading a story many years ago about how it was found dead in the Gym...  :Don't know:

----------


## AustrianOAK14

i think he was on dbol and test..what other popular drugs were popular in the 80s?

----------


## Aku

Didn't the ultimate warrior try to do a come back, like 1 or 2 even 3 years ago?

----------


## wolfyEVH

i believe there were 2.....first one died....second one still living...from indiana i believe

----------


## Spoon

the first ultimate warrior was always jacked and wired like a mofo. he was also on a constant roid rage .

----------


## AustrianOAK14

there only one warrior he never died bro

----------


## AustrianOAK14

ultimatewarrior for life

----------


## Iowa

:LOL:  I thought there were 7 of them.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

nope just one

----------


## Cuttup

what ever he took,..he's dead now!!!

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yeah looked like the guys in the 80s were big on dianabol

----------


## calidude

I don't think he has died, but he was ahead of his time.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

there were 2. one died

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

There was only one! Jim Hellwig is the only wrestler to ever play the Warrior.

Case closed.

----------


## realer

> There was only one! Jim Hellwig is the only wrestler to ever play the Warrior.
> 
> Case closed.


and hes still alive milking every little penny he can from his dacade of fame.
http://www.ultimatewarrior.com/  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## realer

> There was only one! Jim Hellwig is the only wrestler to ever play the Warrior.
> 
> Case closed.


and hes still alive milking every little penny he can from his dacade of fame.
http://www.ultimatewarrior.com/  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## realer

> There was only one! Jim Hellwig is the only wrestler to ever play the Warrior.
> 
> Case closed.


and hes still alive milking every little penny he can from his dacade of fame.
http://www.ultimatewarrior.com/  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## realer

and hes still alive milking every little penny he can from his dacade of fame.
http://www.ultimatewarrior.com/  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
he has stuff on ebay hahahaha.

----------


## realer

and hes still alive milking every little penny he can from his dacade of fame.
http://www.ultimatewarrior.com/  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
he has stuff on ebay hahahaha.

----------


## realer

and hes still alive milking every little penny he can from his dacade of fame.
http://www.ultimatewarrior.com/  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
he has stuff on ebay hahahaha.

----------


## realer

and hes still alive milking every little penny he can from his dacade of fame.
http://www.ultimatewarrior.com/  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
he has stuff on ebay hahahaha.

----------


## realer

and hes still alive milking every little penny he can from his dacade of fame.
http://www.ultimatewarrior.com/  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
he has stuff on ebay hahahaha.

----------


## realer

and hes still alive milking every little penny he can from his dacade of fame.
http://www.ultimatewarrior.com/  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
he has stuff on ebay hahahaha.

----------


## realer

and hes still alive milking every little penny he can from his dacade of fame.
http://www.ultimatewarrior.com/  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
he has stuff on ebay hahahaha.

----------


## droppingplates

There where two warriors.One did die of heart failure.Then the second one was put in becuase his character was making to much money for the wwf to just disappear.Look at the old maina tapes and you can tell the first one was built way different then second one.Proof is in the tapes.

wwf or wwe fan here

----------


## droppingplates

There was two warriors one died of heart failure.The wwf found a second to take his place.Was making to much money for wwf to just let him disappear at the time.If you look at the old maina tapes can totally tell the difference.Proof is in the tapes.

WWF OR WWE FAN HERE

----------


## Demon Deacon

There were two. The first one is alive the second one was the texas tornado who died.

----------


## Demon Deacon

The first one wasnt on a constant roid rage he was coked up and missed a lot of his matches so mcmahon fired him. The the wcw brought back "the warrior" notice not the "ultimate warrior" and he was the texas tornado who later killed himself.

----------


## Slick Arrado

> The first one wasnt on a constant roid rage he was coked up and missed a lot of his matches so mcmahon fired him. The the wcw brought back "the warrior" notice not the "ultimate warrior" and he was the texas tornado who later killed himself.



The Texas Tornado died way before "the warrior" debuted in WCW. It was the same guy, if you guys are talking about the WWF/WCW warrior. :spudniklu

----------


## ticboy

There was only one warrior, the confusion came about because the guy who played the ultimate warrior changed his name by deed poll to the ultimate warrior to take control of the trademark as the, then, wwf owned it. His physique may have changed during the time he was away for any number of reasons but not because he was a different guy.
btw his last wwe match was at a wrestlemania where he wrestled triple H who was near the beginning of his career, H lost in about 1.30secs with the warrior no selling any of h's offence. The match was kept short for three reasons 1. to punish triple H who was in Vince's bad books at the time. 2. The Ultimate Warrior was in no shape to wrestle a long match, and 3. to get the warrior over with the fans after a long absence, depending on the fan reaction the warrior would be bought back and given a main event role. The fans didn't really care one way or another so he went.

The story of there being many Ultimate Warriors, whether it be 2 or 20 is a myth

----------


## Cuttup

I Heard He Died Years Ago

----------


## AustrianOAK14

jim hellwig was first the dingo warrior as part of the us powerteam, then in 87 he changed his name to the ultimate warrior which is the name i grew up with and he will always be in memory and hes the same guy that challegend hulk hollywood hogan in 98 at halloween havoc

----------


## Rob

the guys dead..just like tons of other WWF superstars from his time..talk about juice abuse..Big Bossman just died recently too from a massive Heart attack

----------


## Slick Arrado

> the guys dead..just like tons of other WWF superstars from his time..talk about juice abuse..Big Bossman just died recently too from a massive Heart attack


Can you post a link verifying his death? AusOak, I remember The Dingo Warrior from the WCCW days. :spudniklu

----------


## yannick32

warrior came back in 1998 against hogan and i was bigger then him at that time LOL, he looked impressive til he took is rob off man was he skinny.

----------


## droppingplates

Here is some info I found

http://www.wrestleview.com/info/faq/warrior.shtml

----------


## AustrianOAK14

in 98 he was still kind of big not that small

----------


## HeavyHitter

> i believe there were 2.....first one died....second one still living...from indiana i believe


thats right!!! first one was better because he was only one who could press Hogan!! (My all time fav wrestler)

----------


## TheDfromGC

ultimate warrior is a badass in wcw vs nwo for nintendo 64....dam i need to get a life....

----------


## bigcut77

None of them died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please get your facts straight before you post imprecise garbage. All of you who think "one of them died" post the info and prove it.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

he was one big sob

----------


## HeavyHitter

I just think so, b/c 1) they look totally different (face and physique), 2) Used different moves, different style wrestling.... IMO

----------


## zoso428

a couple of things there was only one ultimate warrior.....ultimate warrior was never in any of the nintendo 64 games ( im a big loser too)....he is a speaker for the conservatives party now being a big conservative i was at teh national convention last year and saw him speak...recently he has been in the news fro making sum questionable remarks at a speach at Uconn that were taken out of context and misinterpreted......i saw the speach .....also he admitted to juicing during the Q&A at Uconn and said he only juiced until he was 295 lol

----------


## yannick32

Funny stuff, Texas Torando MR Von ERick never did the warrior, they where both in the same ppv back then.

----------


## phwSSJ

Why do people care what all hese wrestlers and lifters and celebs take.

Its not like you will ever find out.
And why does it matter anyway ????  :Don't know:

----------


## fast_eddie

muscle tech products for 2 months and chest bi workouts eod for 2 months will give you the looks of the ultimate warrior !

----------


## Dally

That dude was wicked ... one or two. Personally I think there was/is just one.


"I can smell it...it is in the air...the cosmic powers of Mars...the clouds of Jupiter...the rings of saturn...the boiling heat of Mercury. Something's gonna happen, Warriors. I can feel it. Warriors, I need not Earthquake insurance. I need not health insurance. I will never need life insurance. For the Warriors all know, the life that flows in their body IS NOT THAT OF THE NORMALS. The marrow in these bones is of a differnet composition. The blood in these veins is of a diffent consistency. The brain waves in my mind are of an unknown frequency. The muscles that the Warriors attact themselves to is of a different structure. Not even you Dino Bravo... not even you Jimmy Hart...not even a natural disaster, can stop me, as I take the Warriors and fullfill the Ultimate Destiny."

----------


## Dally

> muscle tech products for 2 months and chest bi workouts eod for 2 months will give you the looks of the ultimate warrior !



and no protein whatsoever either right bud?  :1laugh:

----------


## Machdiesel

Greatest Wrestler Of All Time, No Debate What So Ever, Him And The Hulk Owned The Wwf For Soo Long

----------


## Mighty Joe

Goodbye to WWE...Its MMA for me!

----------


## AustrianOAK14

> Greatest Wrestler Of All Time, No Debate What So Ever, Him And The Hulk Owned The Wwf For Soo Long



So true The warrior is my favortie wrestler of all time!

----------


## keithquig

there was only 1 warrior not 2 and no hes not dead and yes he has a website so u can train like the warrior http://www.ultimatewarrior.com/ and his email is [email protected]

----------


## AustrianOAK14

what was his website???

----------


## thndrgod33

wrestlemania 6 hogan vs the warrior for both titles, best match ever!!!

----------


## SprinterOne

I love the Ultimate Warrior back in my youth when I still followed wrestling. Hogan was my favorite, but the Warrior was a close second. Anyways, just wanted to add that for some strange reason.

----------


## simm

was ultimate warrior a state bodybuilding champion or something???

----------


## AustrianOAK14

i think he was bro....has anyone seen his new dvd yet??

----------


## MeanMachine2000

> this guy was a WWF wrestler he was 6'2 275 this guys arms were big does anybody know what he took??? JUST curious


THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR!!!! BEST WRESTLER OF ALL TIME!!!! That guy was a freak probley took a Gram of test a day  :LOL:

----------


## sonar1234

He is a legend in is own mind. And in a world like today the year 2000 there is no place for the ultimate warrior.

That said i would rather see him then that cheap ass rap gimmick that John Cena has.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

the warrior was colorful, high intensity, amazing physique, and one of the craziest mother fers there was to me he is the only wrestler to use his physique and turn it into a colorful character

----------


## RamyGras

are you guys kidding???? cuz if i'm the butt of the joke for replying so be it....however there's only ONE warrior....and he's the same guys that wrestled throughout the 80's and through the 90's.....and yes he used a whole lot of steroids in his time.....so the reason he looked different from time to time is b/c when you go years and years using hardcore roids and then just lay off of them b/c you stop wrestling for a couple years....you look smaller....it's the same warrior...except now he's hardcore conservative Republican, a little racist, and extremely skinny....hope i answered some questions....

----------


## USfighterFC

You sure love wrestling, your diggin some old shit up to prove some points.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

yeah i know .. wtf

----------


## dingobite

LOL

Hes not racist his mouth may be though or he may just talk to much ** about immigrants.

----------


## jkdpress10

Only One Warrior People Stop Believing In Urban Legends About The F*$ing Warrior Same One Who Went To Wrestling Academy W/ Sting Aka Steve Borden. They Were The Dingo Warriors For The Awa, Then The Went Their Sep. Ways Sting To Nwa Warrior To Wwf. One Warrior No One Died. I'll Tell U Who Really Died: Andre The Giant Rip, Ravashing Rick Rude Rip, Owen Heart Aka The Blue Blazer Rip, Davey Boy Smith Of The British Bulldogs Rip, Eddie Gurrero Rip, Etc

----------


## dingobite

The Dynamite Kid is still around confined to a wheelchair though. After he jumped on a plane to the Uk after a locker room fight he busted his knees out real bad like 5 years later.

British Bull dogs Davyboy and Dynamite kid, i mean like damn they taped part of the locker room fight on saturday morning wrestling and i never guessed it was a serious fight.

----------


## Timm1704

> The Dynamite Kid is still around confined to a wheelchair though. After he jumped on a plane to the Uk after a locker room fight he busted his knees out real bad like 5 years later.
> 
> British Bull dogs Davyboy and Dynamite kid, i mean like damn they taped part of the locker room fight on saturday morning wrestling and i never guessed it was a serious fight.


u got that alittle wrong there matey, davey and dynamite never came to blows, and its his back thats the problem. his knees never 'busted out', they just got real worn down over his 16year career

----------


## dingobite

^^ Sorry anyone mis understood me he became involved in a long dispute with someone from vince/flares old school wwf. Fight turned into something real serious first thing he did after running from from the locker room here in lou ky was jump on a plane home to the Uk. 
Some of his bios also point out his knees are in real bad shape and that he busted them a few times along with alot of other broken stuff in the Uk.

I was about 8 years on the tv back then i definatly remember how small he was over here in the Us compared to his extra 40lbs of juice up Uk pics.

----------


## Monsteronjuice

I watched a huge behidn the scenes thing on the Ultimate Warrior and he was on alot of cocain.. Thats why he was wired, he would come back wrestle make some money and go blow it all on drugs, and then he would go broke and come back adn wrestle for more money for his drug habbit.. I belived he had a heart attack but never died

----------

